# What is biting at Holden Beach?



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Headed down later this week ( 10-6 ) for 4 days of fishing and was wanting a report or 2 on what is biting. Thanks


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Pulled in a few Blues this past weekend.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Boomer -- dunno bout this weekend but if 2 weeks ago is any indicator then this may be a good one. Caught black drum, keeper trout, blues, pomps and whiting. Two years ago this time I had really good luck with slot pups, will be looking for the same this weekend or bigger. Stop by if you see me, I run a fisnmate jr with an orange bucket and a ratty old blue cooler.

Cheers,
George


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Flounder and more flounder! Check out my Sunset beach report (just down the road). Also Hop and Oldscout are right, lots of blues and black drum. Everything is hitting the finger mullet hordes right now.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Stepped on two flounder today. Didn't catch any though.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Hopefully something will be biting when we get there. Oldscout 2, if I see you I will be sure to stop and talk to you. I should be easy to spot, I have a Fish mate sr and my brother has a fishmate jr. and our dad will be under the blue easy up tent. We are planning to hit the surf on the east end of the island on Thursday and Friday and Lockwood Inlet on Saturday. That may change depending on how the fish are biting and where the bait is.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Got skunked today in the surf. My brother caught one bluefish on a flounder rig. Netted some mullet in the surf from finger sized to about 10" so bait isn't a problem. Sandfleas were everywhere yesterday but I didn't see the first one today. Saw a few small pomps in the surf up close but didn't catch any. Hoping for better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Samblam, I hope you have better luck tomorrow too. Is the water clear?


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Oldscout2 said:


> Samblam, I hope you have better luck tomorrow too. Is the water clear?


Clarity was decent but not great. Was better than yesterday so hopefully it will clear up more tomorrow. Will update report when I get a chance. Thinking about hitting the east inlet in the morning.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

What kind of bait you been using? Are the mullets in close enough to get with a cast net? Save a few for us and Good luck.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Cut mullet on ft rigs and bluefish rigs however the one bluefish we caught was on a flounder rig with a finger mullet. I netted all our mullet from the surf but they have been coming and going in small schools so you have to be quick with the net. About to head out to the inlet to fish the incoming tide and hope for some flatties.. or anything that swims for that matter. Will update later.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Save your gas and stay home or go somewhere else. No bait, no fish, water cloudy. Caught a 6" croaker didn't see anybody catch anything else. Did manage to drop my $180 reel in the water.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We are coming down anyway, fish or no fish.Just need a break from work. Maybe something will be biting before we leave.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Well I have some good news. Gilmmer of hope at least. Went out tonight with a regular two drop bottom rig with bloodworms and caught 3 small whiting, 3 decent sized spot and one big ass stingray. Was a tad frustrated earlier. Hitting the surf again tomorrow.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good news on the feesh, understand the frustration for sure.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

a few Whiting and a couple of potato chip pomps yesterday along with a really decent blue that put up a good fight. A couple of under slot pups this morning (15 and 16) with some good sized whiting and a lone spot. not bad overall so far.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Caught some pomps and spot...the spot fishing saturday night was outstanding...


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice to hear about the spots

I ended up at the inlet yesterday dawn, totally forgot my shrimp but had a spot with me from the day before. Spot head got me a good blue, who coughed up a live mullet on the beach. Mullet got me another blue. Cut spot got more blues and a couple of whiting, Cut whiting strip got a keeper flounder. Like rock paper scissors with bait. Wife found the shrimp on the porch when she got up for coffee and threw them back in the cooler so they ended up as scampi.

Anyways, minus one spot...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6230292325/in/photostream

Here's one of the pups from Saturday
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6230811304/in/photostream


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We had fun fishing but the catching was slow. 2 keeper flounders , plenty of small pomps, whitings and spots and a ton of skates/rays. We even caught several small black sea bass in the inlet. When we left Monday the surf was rough and the rain was pouring. If the weather improves, we will be back this weekend.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Glad to hear talk are catching some. What is the wind doing? It was SW the entire time I was there and fishing was kinda crappy.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Samblam, wind was out of the NE Sunday morning at least.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Oldscout2 said:


> Samblam, wind was out of the NE Sunday morning at least.


nice fish and good looking reels! Peens?


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Jeff

Yep slammers. The one on the right is my kid's shimano, that I find myself "borrowing" here and there


----------

